# SMOOCH, Our Beautiful Golden Ret. Girl, is at the Rainbow Bridge with Snobear



## Karen519

It is with a very heavy heart and many teas that I write that My Beautiful Golden Girl, Smooch, went to the Rainbow Bridge today about 11:50. 

Smooch went peacefully and with us holding her, which I will eternally be grateful for. I gave her lots os treats and water while waiting for Ken to arrive.

When Dr. Lassiter saw her this morning he said he thought she was having trouble breathing and was afraid for the worst. They took Blood Tests and xrays and radiographs: Smooch's red count was down, her white count was very elevated, she had lost more weight.

Dr. Lassiter said it could be one of these four things;
Blastomycosis
Lymphosarcoma
Bronchogenic Carcinoma
Metastatic Hemangiosarcoma

The Blastomycosis he said is very hard to diagnosis and treat, especially in a dog Smooch's age, 11 years, 10 months, and her weakened condition.

I asked him if he thought Smooch was in pain and he thought so because she was having some trouble breathing, so I called Ken at work and he came so that we both could be holding our Smooch, as she crossed to the Rainbow Bridge.

Smooch was a very special girl and we will love her always. Tonka knows something is wrong, he was looking for her when we got home.

I will write more later.

Thank you all for praying and for caring and supporting me. Smooch and I thank you. Now Smooch can romp pain free with all of the wonderful dogs on this forum that are waiting at the bridge.


----------



## MidasMom

Oh Karen, I am so very sorry to hear this news. Smooch was truly blessed to have you and you her. Run hard to the bridge sweet Smooch, you have a friend waiting.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Oh no, I'm so sorry Karen.


----------



## Jo Ellen

Oh man, I am so sorry Karen. I'm glad you were there with her ... if it has to be this way, that's the best it can be.

So _so_ sorry...


----------



## Dallas Gold

I am so very sorry, such sad news. My heart goes out to you and Ken now as you grieve your beautiful Smooch. Rest assured all the other Goldens/dogs will be greeting her and she is healed of her affirmities. RIP dear Smooch.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2

I am so sorry for your loss. I know words are of little comfort right now....so sorry..x


----------



## Laurie

Karen....I am so sorry to hear about Smooch. I was hoping for better news for her.

RIP pretty girl!!


----------



## inge

I am so sorry, Karen...


----------



## Bender

So sorry Karen.


----------



## CAGK71

I am so sorry Karen  {{{{big giant HUGS to you}}}}}

I am sure Smooch is now running and playing with Snobear and she is healthy and strong. You showed her the ultimate love at the end and I'm sure she will always be eternally grateful for your love and support.

The kindness and friendship you have shown me since I joined GRF has been priceless and I wish there was something I can do for you.

Warm thoughts to you and Ken...RIP Sweet Sweet Smooch


----------



## Bud Man Bell

I'm trying to write this with tears streaming down my face. It is so hard to lose our babies. I'm sure sweet smooch is running free and happy with all the angels at the Bridge. Take comfort in the fact you did everything you could.
Bonnie^Buddy


----------



## mainegirl

i am so sorry, karen. i was hoping that things would get better. Just know that you did your best for her and she knew love.
beth, moose and angel


----------



## cubbysan

I am so sorry. As hard as it may be, you made the right decision. Give lots of extra loving to Tonka.


----------



## Augie's Mom

I'm so sorry to hear the sad news. Sweet Smooch is together with Snobear waiting for you at the Bridge. ((((HUGS))) to you at this sad time.


----------



## bgood

*Smooch*

Karen - I'm so sorry to hear this. You were so brave to let her go - only true love can bear that burden! Although it hurts, you know you did the right thing and she's romping and playing with Snobear, Cheyenne and many more wonderful, loving companions. Many, many hugs go your way!


----------



## Tahnee GR

I am so so sorry to hear this, Karen. I was so hoping for better news. It does sound like her peaceful passing, with you and Ken there to hold her and love her, was a gift though. She certainly deserved to go with those she loved and who loved her, at her side.


----------



## Debles

Oh God Karen, I am so very very sorry. I had no idea she was that sick. I am in shock. How horrendous for you. You are in my prayers and Smooch no longer needs them , she is safe and free from pain. I am sure Snobear ran to meet her!!!
Sobbing for the loss of your beautiful girl. Godspeed Smooch.
2010 pretty much sucked. I can't wait for a new year.


----------



## BeauShel

Karen,

I am sitting here crying for you and Ken with the pain of losing your sweet girl. We all really hoped that Smooch was getting better. My heart is hurting for you and wish I could take away some of the pain you are going thru. I know you are taking some comfort knowing she is with her Snobear. My Beau is also there to play with her and give her lots of kisses. May all your memories help to heal some of your pain. 

Run Free Sweet Smooch, your family loves you very much.


----------



## Jax's Mom

OMG Karen, I am so so sorry. I knew Smooch hadn't been feeling well, but Felt so hopeful she was on the mend. Please know you were so brave for your girl, your most selfless gift to her. She is playing with Snobear as we speak, watching over you, Ken and Tonka. RIP Sweet Smooch...you will be VERY missed.


----------



## mygoldenkids

Karen, I am so very sorry for your loss. I'm sure Smooch is now playing w/ Snobear at the bridge, along w/ my Maggie and all of the other precious pups.


----------



## goldensrbest

Oh karen, so sorry, thinking of you.


----------



## AmberSunrise

i am so very sorry. Run softly at the Bridge, SMOOCH.


----------



## riddle03

I am so sorry for your loss. Run free - play hard and sleep softly sweet Smooch.


----------



## Maggies mom

Karen, Im so sorry....thoughts are with you and Ken...


----------



## Megora

Karen - I'm so so sorry. I know you had another thread where you were worried about her. I was hoping that everything was clear and she was good to go. I'm sorry this had to happen now. 

All my best for you and you family. Please be assured that you gave her a long wonderful life (judging by her smile in the pictures you've posted of her) and she's at rest now. 

*hugs*


----------



## hotel4dogs

Oh Karen, I'm so very sorry. Thoughts and prayers go out to you at this very sad time.


----------



## Neeko13

So sorry to hear that Smooch has passed, Karen, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family @ this time.....Godspeed Smooch, run free @ the bridge sweetie!!!!


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM

I am so sorry for your loss. My thought and prayers are with you and Ken.Rest in Peace sweet Smooch.


----------



## 2golddogs

Oh No! I am so very sorry Karen and my prayers are with you and Karen at this sad time. Smooch had a wonderful life with you and you showed her the greatest love and kindness at the end. Run softly sweet Smooch.


----------



## 2golddogs

Karen, I meant to send prayers for both you and Ken.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Karen, I am so sorry about Smooch, I will keep you and Ken in my prayers.

Peace Be With You.


----------



## Claire's Friend

Oh Karen, I am so very, very sorry. Losing 2 so close together is just the worst. My thoughts are with and your family at this very difficult time. Please take care.....


----------



## janine

Karen I am so sorry, my heart breaks for you and Ken. RIP beautiful Smooch you will be so missed. You know she is smiling down along with your Snobear happy for the wonderful life you gave them.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Karen, I am so very sorry to hear Smooch has passed. Godspeed sweet girl.



I'm Still Here 
Friend, please don't mourn for me
I'm still here, though you don't see.
I'm right by your side each night and day
and within your heart I long to stay.

My body is gone but I'm always near.
I'm everything you feel, see or hear.
My spirit is free, but I'll never depart
as long as you keep me alive in your heart.

I'll never wander out of your sight-
I'm the brightest star on a summer night.
I'll never be beyond your reach-
I'm the warm moist sand when you're at the beach.

I'm the colorful leaves when fall comes around
and the pure white snow that blankets the ground.
I'm the beautiful flowers of which you're so fond,
The clear cool water in a quiet pond.

I'm the first bright blossom you'll see in the spring,
The first warm raindrop that April will bring.
I'm the first ray of light when the sun starts to shine,
and you'll see that the face in the moon is mine.

When you start thinking there's no one to love you,
you can talk to me through the Lord above you.
I'll whisper my answer through the leaves on the trees,
and you'll feel my presence in the soft summer breeze.

I'm the hot salty tears that flow when you weep
and the beautiful dreams that come while you sleep.
I'm the smile you see on a baby's face.
Just look for me, friend, I'm everyplace!


----------



## Jackson'sMom

Oh, no, Karen. I am so very sorry. Run free, sweet Smooch.


----------



## musicgirl

I'm so sorry to hear this =(. RIP Smooch, you were well loved and cared for! Find Teddy at the Bridge


----------



## C's Mom

Karen, I was just checking in the "In Our Thoughts" thread thinking that you must be home with Smooch by now when I read about Smooch's passing. 

I'm so sorry Karen. I was so hoping that you would have more time with her. Sending you many hugs Karen. You have been such a great friend to doggies all over looking for homes.
I hope that Snowbear was there to greet Smooch as she crossed - what a joyous reunion that must have been. Sending you, Ken and Tonka much strength.


----------



## LifeOfRiley

I'm so sorry, Karen. My thoughts and prayers are with you and Ken. 
You gave Smooch such a great life and showed her the most kindness and courage when she needed it the most.
Run free, pretty girl.


----------



## esSJay

I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of Smooch. I'm glad that she had you and your hubby by her side when she crossed.


----------



## The Trio

Hugs and wet kisses from The Trio.


----------



## joysgirls

Oh Karen- I am so so very sorry for you and Ken and Tonka too. You took such wonderful care of her and loved her so very much, she is comfy now in the sweet sunshine of the Rainbow Bridge playing with all our other angels, waiting to see you again. And tears help to heal us. Love and Hugs to you all XOXO


----------



## magiclover

Oh Karen I am so sorry. I was so hoping for better news this morning. I'm sure Snobear was happy to see her when she arrived at the bridge. 

Big hugs to you, Ken and Tonka today.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum

Oh dear, just such sad news. Like others, I had gone to check on your other thread to see if you were back from the vets yet...and was so sad to learn of her passing. I had figured it was something serious when the vomiting of blood was not stopping, but I wanted to remain hopeful.
It's so hard to know what to say in these situations ... just know, that my thoughts are with you and your family. I am sure poor Tonka will be out of sorts for a while, missing his sister.
Smooch definitely sounds like she had a wonderful life with your family. And at the end you gave her the ultimate gift. 
I am sure there will be many tears for you, but I hope you happy memories can one day soon shine through.

Wishing you all much comfort.
RIP sweet angel, Smooch 

Kim xx


----------



## HiTideGoldens

I'm so sorry


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom

Karen, I'm so sorry.


----------



## Thor0918

I'll join the crowd with the tears. May your pain turn to memories soon.


----------



## k9mom

I'm sorry. I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## GoldensGirl

I'm so sorry, Karen. Life just isn't fair at all. I'm glad you could be there with your girl and that you had the courage to spare her the painful alternative.

Hugs,
Lucy


----------



## fostermom

I am so sorry for your loss Karen.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

So very sorry for your loss. I know how much Smooch meant to you.


----------



## KaMu

I'm so very sorry for your loss


----------



## KellyH

Oh, Karen. Add me to the long list of people bawling our eyes out here. I'm SOO sorry that Smooch is no longer with you. It just hurts SOO much. Sending you hugs and sympathy and empathy. Snobear will indeed be waiting for Smooch at the Bridge as will my Bridget and I'm sure all of the other wonderful Goldens we have lost here this year will be too. Wishing you love and strength especially over this difficult holiday period. You are in my thoughts and prayers. Bless you for giving Smooch such a wonderful life and a peaceful crossing over. It's the greatest gift we can give our beloved babies and I know she thanks you for this last, gracious act of kindness and selflessness.


----------



## coppers-mom

I am so terribly sorry to see this, but have been so afraid for Smooch since this started. I was hoping it was something that could be cured, but feared the worst. It just sounded too close to what happened with Copper.

Smooch was a lovely girl and I know she had a wonderful life with you. My heart goes out to you for your loss, but I am so glad you gave "Bedlam" the wonderful life she deserved and the graceful and painfree end she also deserved.
Rest in Peace lovely girl.:smooch:


----------



## DaisyGolden

I am so so sorry Karen, At least Smooch is pain free with Snobear at the bridge. You must be heartbroken and I wish there were words to say to make it better. You did the best thing for her and I know she loves you for it. I'm sure that my Daisy is with her right now playing at the bridge.


----------



## jealous1

I am so sorry for your loss...may all your good memories of Smooch comfort you in the coming days and bring a little smile to your heart.


----------



## GoldenMum

Oh Karen, I am so sorry to read this.....I know how much you loved your girl. i am happy she went peacefully with both you and Ken with her. Run free Smooch baby....run free with Snobear....My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Karen519

*Thank you*

Smooch and I thank all of you for your kind words and loving thoughts.
I know that Smooch is romping with Snobear and all of the other wonderful dogs and cats on this forum.

We love you Smoochie!


----------



## AlanK

Karen with great sadness I will send you my prayers...... however I will celebrate knowing what a great life Smooch had lived. Play hard at the bridge Smooch. Wait up for us!


----------



## NapaValleyGolden

I am so sorry for your loss. Smooch was lucky to have you taking such good care of her. RIP Smooch...


----------



## mm03gn

I'm so sorry!!


----------



## Adriennelane

I am so sorry for your loss. You're all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## desilu

I am so sorry for your loss . . . it is so hard to say goodbye, even when we know it is the right thing to do. Thinking of you, Ken, and Tonka . . .


----------



## mylissyk

Karen, I am so very sorry. RIP peace sweet Smooch, you are dearly loved and always will be.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Karen, I just got home and I ran to the computer to see the news. I am so sorry to hear about Smooch. Deb said it right for so many of you that have lost a loved one this year. 2010, I'm glad to see you go....Sending hugs for you and Ken.


----------



## lucysmum

Karen. I am so very very sorry to hear about Smoocnh. I really wasn't expecting this terrible news. Smooch and snobear are at the bridge together and catching up on old times. And they are also looking down on you and Ken and saying. "" We had a wonderful life with you Mum an Dad, thank you""

RIP dear Smooch


----------



## momtoMax

Karen, 

I am so very sorry to hear about Smooch. It was obvious how much you loved her. It's been such a tough year for you. Such big hugs and sympathy coming your way tonight.


----------



## Jamm

Oh my god Karen. Im so sorry for your loss. Smooch is in mine and Joey's thoughts and prayers. May her beautiful soul rest in peace. <3


----------



## LibertyME

Im so very sorry...such a hard year.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Karen, Ken, and Tonka, I am truly sorry for your loss. RIP Smooch, run free sweet girl.


----------



## puddinhd58

Karen, 
My heart is broken for you and your hubby. 

I have not been coming to the "Bridge" section for a while because it is still too raw for me but I saw on Facebook that you had lost Smooch. 

I am so terribly sorry. 

You are always there offering help, support and a kind word for everyone. 

I hope you find peace in knowing that she is no longer suffering and is playing at the Bridge with all our wonderful Goldens we have lost... 

Run free Smooch and give Rusty a big kiss for me.......


----------



## PB&J

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Karen2

Karen, 
I'm so sorry to hear about Smooch has crossed the bridge.
Hug Tonka and Ken and yourself.
Your in my prayers
Karen


----------



## Diesel's Mom

Karen, I am so very sorry to hear this, you are in my prayers.


----------



## Tuckers Mom

(((( Hugs Karen )))) RIP Smooch. You are such a good Dog Mama. she knows that and will continue to bless you with many more beautiful souls to have as companions for many many years to come. Godspeed family.

xxxooo


----------



## Belle's Mom

I am so sorry for your loss. I will keep you, Ken, and Tonka in my prayers.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Oh Karen - I am so very sorry. What a beautiful, loved girl Smooch was. You've had such a rough year. You, Ken and Tonka take care of each other.


----------



## Luna2

Im so,so sorry Karen...you are in our thoughts and prayers today..RIP dear Smooch.


----------



## amy22

Karen, I am so very sorry for loss of Smooch. This has be just an awful year.....
Sending hugs and prayers. xxoo


----------



## Karen519

*Thank you*

Thank you all -you make my heart feel good.

Smooch thanks you, too! Smooch is my Golden Angel!

Here are some pics of Smooch and her buddy, Snobear-they are together, again!!


----------



## lgnutah

Another one of our dear sweet goldens from the forum crossing over. I am so sorry.


----------



## gil1075

I am so sorry Karen, you are in my thoughts and prayers. Run free sweet Smooch.


----------



## goldencontriever3

Karen I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful Smooch. She is now with her friend Snowbear and they are pain free running around with all the wonderful goldens that have gone before. Please know you are all in our prayers.

RIP Smooch


----------



## Florabora22

Karen I'm so, so sorry. I am glad that Smooch had a peaceful passing with her family, but I know that it doesn't help the pain that comes with losing her. Rest in peace, Smooch.


----------



## tessalover

Karen I am so sorry!!! You, Ken and Tonka are in my prayers right now. I hope you are doing ok!!

I hope you have fun witn Snowbear and Tessa and all the other lovely pets in Heaven!!


----------



## BayBeams

I am so shocked and saddened to read this. You and your family are in my thoughts. I am sooo sorry...
Andrea, Baylee, Beau and Baxter


----------



## MILLIESMOM

Karen I am so sorry to hear of Smooch. Losing one is hard enough as I well know but losing two has got to be so heart wrenching. I am sure she is happily playing with Snowbear at the bridge. My thoughts are with you. Becky


----------



## Karen519

*Friends*

Ken and I feel so blessed that we were able to be with all of our dogs when they crossed to the Rainbow Bridge.

I know that Smooch and Snobear are together, again, playing and loving each other!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Karen, you are one remarkable person, Peace!


----------



## brandiwine

So sorry to hear this. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## sharlin

From My Heart To Yours Karen

Play Hard Sweet Smooch ~ Godspeed & Love
Aloha Nui Loa & Mahalo for the love you gave.


----------



## Heidi36oh

Karen I'm so sorry for your loss of sweet Smootch! 
Run free pretty girl!


----------



## Joanne & Asia

I am just seeing this and am so sorry for the loss of your beloved Smooch. RIP beautiful girl.


----------



## FinnTastic

I haven't been on in a couple of weeks and just saw this. I am so very sorry for your loss of sweet smooch.


----------



## spruce

feeling your heart ache


----------



## Kmullen

Mrs. Karen,

I am so sorry! You are in my prayers!!!


----------



## Sweet Girl

Oh, Karen. I'm so, so sorry. I read your post with such sadness. At least she went in peace with the people she loved most with her.


----------



## coppers-mom

Karen,
I'm thinking of you this morning. I am so sorry you lost your lovely girl, but so glad she went peacefully. It is the last and greatest act of love we can give them, but oh so hard.
You, Ken and Tonka are in my thoughts and prayers.
It is so wonderful that Smooch found you and you found her and gave her such a wonderful life. From "Bedlam" to "Smooch" - one dearly loved and wonderful girl.:smooch: We all miss you girl - have fun at the bridge.


----------



## Dallas Gold

coppers-mom said:


> Karen,
> I'm thinking of you this morning. I am so sorry you lost your lovely girl, but so glad she went peacefully. It is the last and greatest act of love we can give them, but oh so hard.
> You, Ken and Tonka are in my thoughts and prayers.
> It is so wonderful that Smooch found you and you found her and gave her such a wonderful life. From "Bedlam" to "Smooch" - one dearly loved and wonderful girl.:smooch: We all miss you girl - have fun at the bridge.


Reading your post I was thinking Smooch aka Bedlam might fit in well with the Barkley, Copper and Tucker gang, creating mischief up in Doggie Heaven. 

Karen, I know today is going to be a really hard one for you and I am sending you prayers for strength and courage to face these hard days to come. I hope you are drawing comfort from Ken, Tonka and the many condolences posted on this thread.


----------



## ckp

I am so sorry for your loss of Smooch...


----------



## Eleanor's Mom

I am so sorry.


----------



## Maxs Mom

Karen.... I am so so sorry.... 

Run free Smooch, give lots of kisses to Snobear.


----------



## bioteach

Karen,
I am so sorry to hear about Smooch. I have been to the rainbow bridge recently with Brewer, and it isn't easy. Please take comfort in knowing that Smooch had a wonderful life with you - filled with love and joy.

Smooch will never be forgotten and she will fill a corner of your heart forever.


----------



## FranH

I'm so sorry, Karen.


----------



## ggdenny

Karen, I am so sorry that you had to say goodbye to Smooch. I know how much it hurts and you are in my thoughts. Rest in Peace, Smooch.


----------



## maggie1951

Karen i am so sorry my thoughts and prayers are with you run free Smooch RIP


----------



## shamrock0719

So sorry to hear of Smooch's passing! I know how much sadness and emptiness there is! She is all better now! I know she has plenty of good company at the Bridge!


----------



## Spartan Mom

Oh Karen, I'm so sorry to hear this news. You, Ken, and Tonka are in my thoughts and prayers. Smooch and Snobear are playing together at the Bridge now.


----------



## PrincessDi

I'm so sorry for your loss of your beautiful girl Smooch. What amazing parents you are to put her comfort above your heartache. RIP dear Smooch.


----------



## janine

Thinking of you today Karen....how is Tonka doing?


----------



## Duke's Momma

Oh, Karen, I'm so very sorry. Dear, Precious, Smooch - say hello to my Dukee who I'm sure has greeted you and shown you the ropes like all the rest of our bridge babies have done - I'm positive.

I'll be so glad when this year is over. Again, I'm just so sorry.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Karen, I'm so sorry that your precious Smooch has joined our band of angel pups. Rest in peace, Smooch. Wishing you strength of heart, Karen, to deal with your sorrow, and may you smile at the sweet memories in time.


----------



## LifeOfRiley

Just thinking about you and Ken... wondering if you guys are doing okay.
How's Tonka getting along?


----------



## goldensmum

Karen, so very sorry to hear this, I know that Smooch will be running free with Snobear and so many others.

"HOW DO WE SAY GOODBYE
TO THE ONES WE LOVE THE MOST 
WHEN IN OUR HEART OF HEARTS WE KNOW
WE NEED AND WANT THEM CLOSE

NOW CLOSE YOUR EYES REAL TIGHTLY
LET YOUR FEELINGS OVERFLOW
THEY NEVER REALLY LEFT YOU
YOUR MEMORIES NEVER GO"

Run free Smooch and sleep softly


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

So sorry to hear about your lovely Smooch. You have been such a support to others here, now it is our turn to give back to you.


----------



## Karen519

*Smooch*

Ken, Tonka and I are doing ok-we miss Smooch terribly.
We are just grateful that we were with our Angel Girl, Smooch, and could make the choice to let her go to the Rainbow Bridge in peace. The thought of her suffering even just a little, would have killed me.


----------



## cubbysan

Just checking up on you and sending hugs.


----------



## Ljilly28

This has been your time for such loss- magic and loss bc Tonka is here. I'm so sad about Smooch.


----------



## CarolinaCasey

So, so sorry for your pain Karen.


----------



## Sweet Girl

Hi Karen... just checking in to see how you're doing. Saw that you and Ken are doing okay - I'm glad. I know it must still hurt horribly.

Definitely take comfort in the fact that Smooch didn't suffer.


----------



## Jersey's Mom

I'm so sorry to hear about Smooch. Godspeed sweet girl, and all my very best to you and your family at this difficult time. 

Julie and Jersey


----------



## BeauShel

I have been thinking of you and Ken. I know you are hurting but I hope your memories and lots of hugs with Tonka are helping to heal some of your pain. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## BayBeams

Karen,
You have been so supportive to all of us as we struggle with our faithful companions. I want to surround you with the warm soft hugs of my golden gang. You are in my thoughts today. Thank you for all your support and I am so sorry for your loss...


----------



## lucysmum

Just checking in on you Ken and Tonka.


----------



## Karen519

*Dear Friends*

Dear Friends:

Thank you so much for saying such beautiful things-it MEANS so much to Ken, Tonka and I!!!

Smooch will always be our Golden Girl!!


----------



## coppers-mom

Karen519 said:


> Ken, Tonka and I are doing ok-we miss Smooch terribly.
> We are just grateful that we were with our Angel Girl, Smooch, and could make the choice to let her go to the Rainbow Bridge in peace. The thought of her suffering even just a little, would have killed me.


As I've said before, that is the last and greatest gift we can give them, but it sure does hurt. Smooch was such a lovely lady and so, so sweet. It took her perfect family to let her bloom.:smooch:


----------



## goldyjlox

I am so sorry for your loss of Smooch.


----------



## Karen519

*My Smooch*

Ken and I MISS SMOOCH so much!! She lived a wonderful and loved life with us and there will never be another life her.
For 24 years we've always had two dogs.
Everyone deals with their grief in different ways, and for Ken and I it is getting another dog as soon as possible! Tonka was just lost.

Please look over here to hear about Tonka and Tucker.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-rescue-cases/89153-adoption-opportunity.html


----------



## Jamm

Oh my gosh congrats Karen! On your new adopty Tucker  Tucker and Tonka sound amazing together! Lets hope for lots of many years together  Be sure to take pics!


----------



## LifeOfRiley

Karen519 said:


> Ken and I MISS SMOOCH so much!! She lived a wonderful and loved life with us and there will never be another life her.
> For 24 years we've always had two dogs.
> Everyone deals with their grief in different ways, and for Ken and I it is getting another dog as soon as possible! Tonka was just lost.
> 
> Please look over here to hear about Tonka and Tucker.
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-rescue-cases/89153-adoption-opportunity.html


Oh my god... you adopted him? Really?! Karen, that's fantastic!! I'm so happy for you and Ken (and Tonka!) 
Tucker is gorgeous! I'm sorry that his family had to give him up, but how great that you could find each other when you both needed this. 
(Tucker and I share the same birthday, incidentally. So uh... watch out for that one - he might be a handful. LOL. )


----------



## Ranger

I'm just reading this now and am so sorry for the passing of Smooch. The pics you posted of her sweet face just broke my heart...I'm glad you've adopted another dog and congrats on that....but my sympathies for your beloved Smooch.


----------



## shortcake23

I'm so sorry to hear this Karen. My thoughts are with you. RIP sweet Smooch!


----------



## Karen519

*Smooch*

Smooch will always be my little Golden Angel!
To think her name was Bedlam, when we adopted her at 16 months old!


----------



## kathi127

Karen, I am so sorry to hear about Smooch. I have not been on in a few days and just found out that she is now at the Rainbow Bridge. My thoughts and prayers are with you and I know that she is now running happily with all her friends. Run free Smooch!


----------



## KiwiD

So very sorry to hear about Smooch but glad that Tucker has found his way into your life at just the right time.


----------



## Debles

Karen is there a new thread about your new dog? I can't find it.
I know Smooch wants you to be happy and love and rescue a needy pup.


----------



## Karen519

*Deb*

Deb

ADOPTION OPPORTUNITY IS Tucker's thread IN Golden Ret. Cases:

Golden Retriever Rescue Cases - Golden Retrievers : Golden Retriever Dog Forums


----------



## olik

I am so sorry Karen! I hope Tucker will heel your pain and bring happiness back to your house. Smooch would love to see that. I know Duke did this for us.He meant to come to our family so as Tucker to you.


----------



## Merlins mom

Karen, I am just now seeing this. I am so very sorry. Sending hugs to you and Ken. Rest in peace dear Smooch. {{{{{}}}}}


----------



## Karen519

*Smooch*

I just love this picture of Smooch from this summer!
Smooch loved to survey her backyard!!


----------



## Karen519

*Steve*

STEVE

Thank you so VERY MUCH from the bottom of my heart for Smooch's Rainbow Bridge Picture!!


----------



## Mssjnnfer

Karen, I'm so sorry I didn't see this sooner. I'm so sorry for your loss, and know Smooch is looking over all of you, running and chasing butterflies. I'm also very glad she sent Tucker to you! <3


----------



## Karen519

*Smooch*

Smooch: Mommy misses her sweet Angel very much!
Tucker is helping to keep Daddy, Tonka and I company!
You sure picked out a sweet boy to send to us, Smooch!!
Give Snobear kisses for us and you two just romp and play and we will see you at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Starfire5

I don't know how I missed this post this week, but I am SO sorry to read this! It's always so hard, especially this time of the year. I have no words, just know that I, too, am thinking of you during this difficult time.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens

Karen....I am just now reading about your beautiful Smooch this morning. I am so deeply sorry for your loss. So glad that you could both be with her, as she made her way to the Rainbow Bridge. Hugs and deep condolences going out to you and Ken. Run free beautiful girl, free from pain....knowing how very much you are loved.


----------



## Karen519

*Smooch*

So many people loved Smooch and it touches my heart!!


----------



## Karen519

*Smooch*

OUR sweet Angel girl is home with us.
Ken and I picked up Smooch's ashes today.
Smooch and Snobear are next to each other on our Family Room shelves.
They will always be with us forever.

My friend Jamie, who adored Smooch, saw this Rainbow on Wednesday, and she knows Smooch sent it. Jamie put Smooch's picture on the rainbow.


----------



## msdogs1976

I too am sorry for your loss. I am just now seeing this. I know it's a difficult time, but hopefully you can gain some comfort in knowing you gave her a great life.


----------



## daddysgirl

Karen, I'm so sorry for your loss of Smooch. Cant begin to imagine what you are feeling right now, but wanted to let you know I'm thinking of you.


----------



## Karen519

*Thank you...*

Thank you all so much for your condolences on the loss of our Angel Girl, Smooch-I was so hoping Smooch would be with us at Christmas and would live to 12 years old or even older.

It wasn't in God's plan. 

I know that Smooch sent Tucker to us and it's like Tucker has been here forever. You should see Tucker and Tonka playing in the snow.

Hope that I can post a few pics sometime today.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Karen519 said:


> Thank you all so much for your condolences on the loss of our Angel Girl, Smooch-I was so hoping Smooch would be with us at Christmas and would live to 12 years old or even older.
> 
> It wasn't in God's plan.


It is so hard to accept. I wish my Tucker got to live to enjoy the cooler weather that he loved and another Golden roll in the snow. But I know he runs pain free with so many others that passed this year.


----------



## Karen519

*Steve*

STEVE: Though Ken and I will love Smooch forever and would have wanted her to live forever, we are happy that she will feel no pain and wait at the Rainbow Bridge with our Snobear until we get there. We always promised our dogs that they would never suffer and that we would be there with them at the end (depending of course, if God allowed that) and we are so grateful that God has allowed us to be with all of our dogs at the end to see them cross to the Rainbow Birdge, holding them in our arms!

Here is a picture of Smooch and Tonka from April 2010. We had just brought Tonka home. Smooch lost her buddy, Snobear on March 27, 2010


----------



## 3 goldens

I am just seeing this and i am so very, very sorry. That decision is never easy to make, but we know we are doing the right thing for our beloved fur kids when we make it. A good friend just had to send her beloved black lab, toby, to the bridge on wednweday and her heart is broken. I do so feel for everyone whose has a broken heart.


----------



## Karen519

*Smoochie*

Smoochie-Mommy misses holding you, but I know you are in God's hands now, looking down with Snobear on Dad, Tonka, Tucker and I.

You were the SWEETEST GIRL in the world!!


----------



## shamrock0719

so happy to see you have given another dog a good home! Tucker is very lucky to have been brought to your family. Getting another dog has helped our family after Sunnie's illness and passing in October. Murphy does something every single day to make us laugh  Yesterday he tried to steal the tree lights right off the Christmas tree. Just glad he wasn't successful!


----------



## Karen519

*Smooch*

:--heart::--heart::--heart:*Smooch:*Mommy and Daddy can't believe that at noon today, it will be EIGHT DAYS since you crossed to the Rainbow Bridge.:--heart::--heart::--heart:

We will always love you Smooch-you were the best Golden Girl in the World.

Tucker is keeping Tonka company and I know you and Snobear are together-we will see you at the Rainbow Bridge when we go to our eternal reward and we will have quite a reunion.



*
SHAMROCK0719:* I am so very sorry for your loss of Sunny and so glad you got Murphy to keep you laughing!


*SMOOCH AND TONKA APRIL 2010*


----------



## Karen519

*My beautiful, sweet, Angel, Smooch*

My beautiful and sweet angel, Smooch:

Daddy and I were watching videos yesterday and there was a video of you and Tonka while Mom was decorating the three. Mom started crying and I MISS YOU SO MUCH and wish you were still here with us, but my tears were also tears of joy that you are not in any pain and that you and Snobear will be together this Christmas and New Year.

When Daddy, I, Tucker and Tonka go to HEAVEN, we will be at the Rainbow Bridge meeting Smooch and Snobear again, and will hold you and kiss you!!

I love this picture of you and Snobear, taken over 3 years ago!!!


----------



## Karen519

*My Dearest Smooch*

My Dearest Smooch

I can't believe that today is two weeks since Daddy and I held you in our arms and you crossed to the Rainbow Bridge. We love and miss you and Snobear so much and I know that you and Snobear will be with us this Christmas.

We love you!!!

You so loved your yard! Hard to believe your name was Bedlam when we adopted you!!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

Oh Smooch...I have just read this...I am so sorry for your loss...my heart is broken for you...Run Free Dear Smooch, Run Free!


----------



## Karen519

*Bumping*

bumping up for my Smoochie & Snobear

Love these pictures of Snobear & Smooch-both at the Rainbow Bridge this year.


----------



## lucysmum

Lovely pics Karen. Thank you for posting.


----------



## goldencontriever3

Karen, I am sure your beautiful Smmoch and Snobear are celebrating Christmas with Tasha and all the wonderful goldens at the bridge. Pleases know you are all in our thoughts and prayers this Christmas.

Wishing you a Happy and Healthy New Year! Hugs


----------



## bwoz

Karen, I'm so sorry to hear this. Thoughts and prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Karen519

*Thank you all*

Thank you everyone.
I know my Snobear and Smooch are together playing and celebrating-they were best buds and are reunited!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

I'm sure they are having a ball together.


----------



## BayBeams

I am sure your angels, Smooch and Snowbear, are hovering nearby. I'll bet if you stop and take a breath you will feel the breeze from their wings.
Hoping the happy memories cheer you and the sadness becomes a distant memory.


----------



## sunshinesmom

I have not been in here for a long while and just read about your Smooch. I am sorry for your loss of your beautiful girl. What a tough year you and your family have had in 2010. I also lost 2 wonderful furkids in 2010. I pray we all have a fantastic 2011 with healthy, happy dogs who drive us nuts. We will never forget Snobear, Smooch, Summer and Toby. Riley's got them hanging out with him and playing.
Chris


----------



## Karen519

*Chris*

Chris

I am so very sorry about Summer and Toby, but I'm sure they are playing and having a Grand Old Time with Smooch and Snobear!


----------

